# My first baby blanket



## ValerieUK (Oct 17, 2011)

I posted this picture a while back and was asked for the pattern. I did not have a pattern. I used the basic basket weave pattern and found the flower pattern online but I don't remember where. I am going to attempt to attach the information. I used a plain pink with a thin verigated yarn. I knitted both of them together and the result is amazing. I also knitted a border as I went. The stem of the flower is just a plain Icord. the leaves are just two petals knitted in green. I did hot glue the apliques on. My daughter has put the blanket up as she would like to keep it as an heirloom. I found a small metallic flower to put in the center of the large flower


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Valerie, that is absolutely beautiful!! The basketweave is so pretty, what perfect, even stitches. Truly a lovely heirloom!


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

Beautiful work and nice choice of colors. Indeed an heirloom!


----------



## ValerieUK (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I am still trying to figure out if the patterns are showing or just the picture of the blanket. Can you tell me please?


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

There are links to click to download under the photo.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Thank you


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful
and so well knit.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a gorgeous blanket you made. Love the flower on it.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Stunning and beautiful knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous baby blanket.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

ValerieUK- Your baby blanket is precious. I love how you embellished it, along with the colors, and pattern! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome job. And adding the flower makes it a work of art.
Just perfect. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful baby blanket.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is beautiful. &#128077;


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for the download it is very kind of you to share.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

ValerieUK, I have knitted all my life and have done tons of basket weave but never in my life have I produced a product as beautiful and precise as your baby blanket. Would love to know your secret.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Must have missed this first time around. So glad I didn't miss it this time. It's beautiful! Your knitting is so even and precise. The blanket unadorned would be beautiful on it's own but the addition of the flower really sets it apart.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx for the download.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

What a gorgeous blanket ;-)


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Simply gorgeous blanket! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a beautiful job you have done. :thumbup:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just beautiful...your stitches are perfect and the color is so pretty.


----------



## BStanton1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

Simply beautiful. Have done many basket weaves but never one that gorgeous!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Love it.....it's now on my list to make!!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your downloads. I can't wait to start one for my DGD that will be born next February.
Can you let us know what weight yarns and size needles you used and how many stitches you cast on? What are the dimensions of the finished blanket?
Thank you so much for your generosity, I'm sure there are lots of us that will be making this lovely blanket!


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

So lovely and thank you so much for the patterns.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beyond words stunning! Can't believe its your first!!!!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

ValerieUK, You are very creative! Your blanket is beautiful with the embellishment. Good choice of colors. Well Done!! Thank you for sharing photo and the downloads.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful! creation!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Stunning. Great job.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful blanket. LOVE The flower addition.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> There are links to click to download under the photo.


Download links dont work for me. Marly


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Judyh said:


> Thank you so much for your downloads. I can't wait to start one for my DGD that will be born next February.
> Can you let us know what weight yarns and size needles you used and how many stitches you cast on? What are the dimensions of the finished blanket?
> Thank you so much for your generosity, I'm sure there are lots of us that will be making this lovely blanket!


My first grandchild is due around the first of April. I, too, would love to know the above information as to needle size, weight of yarn and finished measurements. Thanking you in advance and a big thank you for sharing your amazing project with all of us. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful job. I never would have thought to put a knitted flower on a baby blanket, but what you've done is so pretty. Thx for the patterns.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

You did a great job. It is lovely.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Valerie, Such lovely neat work and with the gorgeous flower it is certain to be a treasure for years to come. Thank you for this beautiful post.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

So beautiful. The downloads do not work for me. Can you just write how many stitches (or the multiple) and how many stitches for each square and how many rows you did for the pattern. Thank you so much and by the way such beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

For sure, it's gorgeous. No wonder your daughter wants to keep it for a keepsake.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI....Super nice work!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful heirloom!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I could not download the flower. It is so pretty too. Thanks for the blanket pattern


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Definitely heirloom quality! Your first baby blanket is so beautiful I hope you will make more and show us pictures of them, too.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Could not down load either the blanket or the flower


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is so pretty with the flower!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## Alice45 (Oct 13, 2014)

What a fabulously beautiful blanket!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

what a stunning blanket. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

deeknittingclick said:


> what a stunning blanket. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


I wonder why I can't get the pattern with that download. Could someone please let me know how to download it. I see I am not the only one that cannot get it, thanks. Marly


----------



## ValerieUK (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you everyone for the very nice comments. I am not a very ambitious knitter. I tend to stay with the simple patterns so I made this one up as I went along. The flower was an after thought.


----------



## ValerieUK (Oct 17, 2011)

How to Knit Basketweave Stitch 
Try your hand at knitting basic basketweave:
1.	Cast on a multiple of 8 sts, plus 5 sts.
2.	Follow this stitch pattern:
Rows 1 and 5 (RS): Knit.
Rows 2 and 4: K5, * p3, k5; rep from * to end of row.
Row 3: P5, * k3, p5; rep from * to end of row.
Rows 6 and 8: K1, p3, * k5, p3; rep from * to last st, k1.
Row 7: P1, k3, * p5, k3; rep from * to last st, k1.
3.	Repeat Rows 18 to create the pattern.
I hope this will work. I tried to upload but for some reason it didn't work. I will do the flower pattern the same way


----------



## ValerieUK (Oct 17, 2011)

Knitted Flowers- Free Pattern 
Flowers are fabulous fun to knit. Completed in a short amount of time, with a small amount of yarn -a great way to use up your leftover scraps. Knitted flowers can add a beautiful touch to many pieces and since I've started knitting flowers, I catch myself thinking: "Ooh that could use a nice flower!" maybe embellish a knitted hat or bag or blanket, add a few at the ends of a scarf, put one on at collar of your sweater, knit a dozen to cover a scatter cushion. They can be chokers, wristlets, key chains, headbands, and scrunchies or made into a brooch .Im sure there are lots of other uses too, they can add a beautiful touch to many pieces 
While they may look difficult they are really very simple.





Here i have 3 patterns for large, medium and small flowers.



Large Flower
Cast on 12 stitches
Row 1. Slip 1, knit 11
Row 2. Slip 1, purl 11
Row 3. Slip 1, *k1, yo, repeat from* to last st ,knit 1,
Row 4. Slip 1, purl to end
Continue in stocking stitch (sliping the first st of every row) for 14 more rows.
Row 19. knit 2 tog twice, knit to last 4sts, knit 2 togr twice
Row 20.purl
Repeat row 19 & 20 3times more.
Row 27. knit 2 tog 3 times. 
Row 28. Purl
Row 29. knit 3 together fasten off. 
Arrange pettals as desired and sew into place.




Medium Flower
Cast on 8 stitches.
Row 1. knit
Row 2. Purl
Row 3.knit 2, knit front & back of all stitches to last, knit 1
Row 4. purl
Knit 10 rows stocking stitch
Row 15. Knit 2 together twice, knit tol ast 4 sts, knit 2 together twice
Row 16. Purl

Row 17. Knit 2 tog, knit to last 2 sts. Knit 2 tog
Row 18. Purl
Repeat row 17 & 18 3times more
Row 25. knit 2 together. Fasten off
Arrange petals as desired and sew into place.






Small Fower
Cast on 4 stitches.
Row 1. Knit front & back of 1st stitch, knit 3 (5sts)
Row 2. Knit front & back of 1st stitch, purl 4 (6sts)
Row 3. Knit front & back of 1st stitch, knit 5 (7sts)
Row 4. Knit front & back of 1st stitch purl 6 (8sts). Cut yarn leaving a 4 tail and leave on a spare needle.
Repeat 4 more times but do not cut yarn on last petal
Row 5. Join all petals by knitting across (40 sts)Row 6. Purl 2 together across row (20 sts)
Row 7. Knit 2 together across row (10sts)
Row 8. Purl 2 together, purl 3 together, prul 2 together, purl 3 together
Thread yarn through stitches and pull tight and sew into place. Secure all loose ends.


You can finish off flowers by adding beads, buttons or anything you wish in the center as shown in photo. All flowers can be made smaller or larger by using finer or thicker yarn and needles.

Posted by Dianne Jones at 6:50 AM 
Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to Facebook


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

ValerieUK said:


> Knitted Flowers- Free Pattern
> Flowers are fabulous fun to knit. Completed in a short amount of time, with a small amount of yarn -a great way to use up your leftover scraps. Knitted flowers can add a beautiful touch to many pieces and since I've started knitting flowers, I catch myself thinking: "Ooh that could use a nice flower!" maybe embellish a knitted hat or bag or blanket, add a few at the ends of a scarf, put one on at collar of your sweater, knit a dozen to cover a scatter cushion. They can be chokers, wristlets, key chains, headbands, and scrunchies or made into a brooch .Im sure there are lots of other uses too, they can add a beautiful touch to many pieces
> While they may look difficult they are really very simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the mix of solid pink with a lighter variegated.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful Heirloom :thumbup:


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

ValerieUK said:


> How to Knit Basketweave Stitch
> Try your hand at knitting basic basketweave:
> 1.	Cast on a multiple of 8 sts, plus 5 sts.
> 2.	Follow this stitch pattern:
> ...


I looked at the original download and they too show no row 8. Is it complete at 7 rows?


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

It's a beauty!!! I am almost never using a pattern...and basket weave is one of my favorites!!! GREAT JOB!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> I looked at the original download and they too show no row 8. Is it complete at 7 rows?


Ditto. Also what size needle did you use on the blanket and also on the flowers, thanks.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Marly said:


> Ditto. Also what size needle did you use on the blanket and also on the flowers, thanks.


Marley I went to New Stitch a Day for this pattern and it says to repeat row 6.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I looked at the original download and they too show no row 8. Is it complete at 7 rows?


If you look above row 7, the instructions are for rows 6 & 8.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Judyh said:


> If you look above row 7, the instructions are for rows 6 & 8.


Thanks,there it is I never saw it!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

4 eyes are always better than 2.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Oh it's just lovely! 
I have another new granddaughter due and I am really thinking of making a basketweave blanket for her. She is adament that blankets are so dangerous though -- she lives in France, and apparently no one uses them there.
I can't imagine cos it's COLD! THis grandma is making a couple anyhow, and they can use them to lay the baby on if they'd like.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> Thanks,there it is I never saw it!


Thanks, must be our eyes LOL. Marly


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous, you did an amazing job with it!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done it is gorgeous


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely blanket.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

ValerieUK said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to figure out if the patterns are showing or just the picture of the blanket. Can you tell me please?


WOW
Yes the patterns are showing ~ amazing effect with combining the yarn


----------



## Daisy 54 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much - I am almost certain this is it - however the picture of the baby blanket is not letting me open it - I am just getting the pattern.


----------



## Daisy 54 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just went and tried another program and I got it to open the picture - thank you so much you have truly made my day.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Daisy 54 (Apr 23, 2011)

Patterns are showing - and it was what I was looking for - Thank You


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Your first?

Astonishingly beautiful


----------

